# Foren Support Launch-Gewinnspiel



## StormyMaster (25. Mai 2011)

Zum Einstieg gibts auch gleich was für Euch zu gewinnen!

Ich habe hier drei *CM Storm Spawn* Gaming Mäuse, die auf neue Besitzer warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was Ihr tun müsst um zu gewinnen?*

Beantwortet einfach folgende drei Fragen:

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?

Kleine Tipp: Ihr findet alle Antworten auf der *deutschen Cooler Master Homepage*.

Wer alle drei richtigen Antworten gefunden hat, poste sie als Antwort in diesen Thread.
Die drei Gewinner werden unter allen richtigen Antworten ausgelost.

Natürlich ist der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen. Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis einschließlich 05.06.2011.
Es gelten die allgemein gültigen Forenrichtlinien von PCGHW.

Viel Glück wünscht Euch
Euer Stormy


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

Nette Idee 



> 1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?


7 Stück



> 2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?


Zwei Stück




> 3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?


1200 Watt


----------



## moe (25. Mai 2011)

Könnten die anderen Hersteller auch mal machen. 

1. 7 Tasten hat die Storm Spawn.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte ja dreist sein und C&....

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## HAWX (25. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Borkenkaefer (25. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt     	

Super Idee so ein Gewinnspiel.


----------



## FrittenFett (25. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

So erregt ihr wenigstens etwas Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Fire8ird (26. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Re4dt (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## new2f7 (27. Mai 2011)

1) - 7 Tasten
2) - 2 Stück
3) - 1200 Watt


----------



## Santanos (27. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es... 

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt
Nur blöd kann ja einfach jeder abschreiben


----------



## klaerchen (27. Mai 2011)

Bei so etwas mache ich mal mit. Es geht auch ohne das dumme "Facebook-Anmelde-Zeugs"

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Hardztyl3r (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## SaKuL (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Schön, dass man euch jetzt hier ansprechen kann. Nutze momentan leider keine Coolermaster Artikel, aber das war lange der Fall und wird dieser bestimmt auch bald wieder sein


----------



## poiu (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
 2. 2 Stück
 3. 1200 Watt


Willkommen im Forum ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## prayzzz (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Arazis (27. Mai 2011)

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
*Antwort auf Frage 1: 7 Tasten*
2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
*Antwort auf Frage 2: 2 Stück*
3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?
*Antwort auf Frage 3: 1.200 Watt*

MFG und good luck


----------



## Fatalii (27. Mai 2011)

1. Die Maus hat 7 Tasten.

2. Das Gehäuse hat 2 vorinstallierte Lüfter.

3. Euer stärkstes Netzteil bietet eine Leistungsversorgung von 1200Watt.

MfG Andy
Tolle Aktion


----------



## Resax (27. Mai 2011)

1)   7 Tasten
2) 2 Stück
3)   1200 Watt


----------



## mMn (27. Mai 2011)

Antwort auf Frage 1: 7 Tasten
Antwort auf Frage 2: 2 Stück
Antwort auf Frage 3: 1.200 Watt


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2011)

Die Antworten lauten:

1. Die Maus verfügt über sieben Tasten.
2. Es sind zwei Stück vorhanden.
3. Die Leistung wird mit 1200 Watt beziffert.


----------



## Infernalracing (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## oldmanDF (27. Mai 2011)

Netter Eintieg! Herzlich Willkommen!

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Ich könnte die Maus gut gebrauchen: Meine MX518 ist, was meinen letzten Wutanfall betrifft, äußerst nachtragend. 

MfG


----------



## sulami (27. Mai 2011)

Mal was neues:

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Ich steh auf Gewinnspiele...


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Mai 2011)

Tja, das ist wirklich schwer....

*F1*: 7 Tasten
*F2*: 2 Lüfter
*F3*: 1200 Watt


----------



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 

*Antworten:*

1: 7 Tasten

2: 2 Stück

3: 1200 Watt


----------



## Jimini (27. Mai 2011)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Die Antworten lauten:
> 
> 1. Die Maus verfügt über sieben Tasten.
> 2. Es sind zwei Stück vorhanden.
> 3. Die Leistung wird mit 1200 Watt beziffert.



Streber!
1. .......
2. ..
3. ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................
    ....................................................................................................

MfG Jimini


----------



## X Broster (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Super, dass ihr ein Forensupport einrichten konntet.


----------



## observer88 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt ​


----------



## pinkus (27. Mai 2011)

1.  7 Tasten
2.  2 Stück
3.  1200 Watt

Finde ich echt cool von euch


----------



## Muffinman (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## The_Checker (27. Mai 2011)

1. *7 Buttons*
2. *2 Lüfter*
3. *1.200 Watt*

BTW Wilkommen im Forum - Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge.


----------



## bauarbeiter (27. Mai 2011)

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
Antwort: "Sieben".

2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
Antwort:"Zwei"

3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?
Antwort:"1200 Watt"

Irgendwie üngünstig dass man die Antworten sehen kann.

Ist die Maus für Linkshänder? Sieht irgendwie so aus, würde mich freuen


----------



## david430 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


vielen dank den ganzen vorpostern 

zudem begrüße ich coolermaster sehr herzlich hier. Eure produkte, habe zwar derzeit keine, aber hatte mal en haf 922, sind wirklich super! weiter so!


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. Mai 2011)

_Find ich ne Super Idee ... braucht man nicht immer ewig auf die Antworten ausm "Kontakt" warten !!
Naja ..._

_1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus? 			 		_


*--> 7 Stück*

_2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert? 			 		_


*--> 2 Stück*

_3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie? 			 		_ 

*--> 1200 Watt

LG
Olching_Zocker
*


----------



## Eiche (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7Tasten
 2. 2Stück 
 3. 1200 Watt Ausgangsleistung (1440 Watt maximale Ausgangsleistung)


----------



## IconX (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück 
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Cyberburn (27. Mai 2011)

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
Antwort: 7 Tasten

2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
Antwort: 2 Lüfter

3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?
Antwort: 1200 Watt, maximal 1440 Watt

Gruss
Cyberburn


----------



## Xgribbelfix (27. Mai 2011)

1. Antwort: 7 Tasten
2. Antwort: 2 Lüfter
3. Antwort: 1200 Watt, Max. Ausgangsleistung 1440 Watt


----------



## Conqi (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Lüfter

3. 1200 Watt (max. 1440)

Nach langer Recherche gefunden


----------



## flexxer (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück 
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen im Forum von PCGH. 

Nun zu den Fragen:
1: Die Maus hat ingesamt sieben Tasten verbaut, davon zwei Maustasten, zwei Daumentasten,
zwei Tasten am Mausrad, um die DPI-Zahl einzustellen und ein anklickbares Mausrad.

2: Im Silencio 550 sorgen zwei 120mm-Lüfter mit 800 Umdrehungen/min für die nötige Kühlung.

3: Das stärkste Netzteil der Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold-Reihe hat eine Nennleistung von 1200W
und ein Peak-Leistung von 1440W.


----------



## SXFreak (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Gewinnspiele sind immer gut.


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Breaker (27. Mai 2011)

1. Insgesamt hat sie 7 Tasten
2. Es sind 2 Lüfter verbaut
3. Eine Ausgangsleistung von 1200W (*Maximale Ausgangsleistung 1440W*)

Find ich gut das ihr sowas macht

mfg
Breaker


----------



## Bu11et (27. Mai 2011)

Coole Sache! Endlich ist Cm auch dabei. Ich weiß auch schon mit welchen Fragen ich euch zu spammen werde  .

Zum Gewinnspiel die Antworten:

1. 7 Buttons
2. Zwei Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Thunderstom (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Maus
 2. Es besitzt 2 Lüfter
 3. Es hat 1200W


----------



## Poempel (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## ali-992 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Bagui (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Grüße Bagui


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Storm Spawn.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.

Starkes Gewinnspiel!


----------



## p4r4 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Mai 2011)

Copy and past:
1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## KainZufall (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## haxi (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Mouse Storm Spawn.
2. 2 Stück das Gehäuse
3. 1200 Watt das Netzteil


----------



## DeadlyTear (27. Mai 2011)

Schön nun auch Cooler Master hier begrüßen zu können 

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück vorinstaliert
3. 1200 Watt Leistung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Mai 2011)

Herzlich willkommen liebes Cooler-Master Team!

Eure Aktion gefällt mir sehr,
drum gebt mir die Maus her!
Der Tasten hat sie sieben,
nicht nur deshalb muss man sie lieben!
Das Silencio 550 schickt ihr ganz leise
mit zwei Lüftern auf die Reise.
Das Netzteil ist mit 1200W am Start.
Damit ist man für die stärksten Karten parat.
Und verzeiht mir meine Schleimerei!
Ich willl doch nur was gewinnen!


----------



## macskull (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200W

Mfg


----------



## eXXill (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt

Gruss


----------



## Push (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

auch wenn es nun ziemlich einfach ist ... so kann jeder evtl gewinnen ohne sich mühe zugeben die richtigen Antworten selbst zufinden


----------



## ersguterjunge (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## b0s (27. Mai 2011)

1) Sieben Tasten
2) Zwei Stück
3) 1200 Watt

Schön, dass ihr den Draht zu den Usern sucht 
Und auch schön, dass ihr euch um eure Produkte kümmert, bspw. dass jüngste FW Update für die Spawn, dass 800 dpi fixed hat und die LOD reduziert


----------



## PAN1X (27. Mai 2011)

_1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt

_Und herzlich willkommen im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Mai 2011)

Fragen:

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
      - 1.) 7 Tasten
2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
      - 2.) 2 Lüfter
3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?
      - 3.) 1200 Watt

Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Mai 2011)

StormyMaster schrieb:


> 1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?


Sie verfügt über 7 Tasten.


StormyMaster schrieb:


> 2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?


Vorinstalliert sind 2 Lüfter.


StormyMaster schrieb:


> 3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?


Das stärkste Netzteil der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat 1200 Watt.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## L.B. (27. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, das ist der erste Thread hier im Forum, in dem 70 Leute annähernd den gleichen Beitrag geschrieben haben, also nun #Nr.71

1.) 7
2.) 2
3.) 1200W

P.S. Hersteller direkt im Forum sind eine gute Sache und die Kommunikation geht ungleich schneller als über irgednwelche Formulare, etc.


----------



## klefreak (27. Mai 2011)

Bitte sehr 

##################


7 Tasten
2 Stück
1200w
##################
..|+|+|+|+|+|+|+|+|+|+|..
......-----------------------.....

mfg Klemens


----------



## freakyd84 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Keksdeu (27. Mai 2011)

Na dann schließe ich mich mal der Masse an

I) 7 Tasten
II) 2 Stück
III) 1200W


----------



## der_knoben (27. Mai 2011)

Zu 1.: 7 Tasten

Zu 2.: 2 Lüfter

Zu 3.: 1200 Watt, Max. Ausgangsleistung 1440 Watt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> 1. 7 Tasten
> 2. 2 Stueck
> 3. 1200 Watt



 zu faul zum tippen


----------



## Dark-Blood (27. Mai 2011)

Na dann schließ ich mich mal an:

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## byte1981 (27. Mai 2011)

1. Die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus verfügt über *7 Tasten*.
 2. Im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 sind *2 Lüfter* vorinstalliert.
3. Das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat eine Leistung von *1200 Watt*.


----------



## vw16 (27. Mai 2011)

1. Sie hat 7 Tasten
2. Es sind 2 Lüfer vorinstalliert
3. Das Stärkste aus der Reihe hat 1200 Watt


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7

2. 2

3. 1,2kW


----------



## mmayr (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## wintobi (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten 
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.

MfG


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Stimmt so


----------



## jobo (27. Mai 2011)

GUten Tag, 
ich würde auch sehr gerne gewinnen. 
Die Antworten lauten wie folgt 
*1.*Die CM Storm Spawn verfügt über insgesamt 7 Tasten.
*2.*Zwei Lüfter sind beim  Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert.
*3.*Das stärkste Netzteil der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat eine Leistung von 1200Watt. 

Viel Glück an alle Anderen, die teilnehmen!

Liebe Grüße, 
euer Jobo


----------



## RonnieColeman (27. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich gute Werbeidee

Zu der ersten Frage: Sie hat 7 Tasten.
Zu der zweiten Frage: Es sind 2 vorinstallierte 120mm Lüfter mit je 800rpm.
Zu der dritten Frage: Das stärkste Netzteil der Silent Pro Gold Serie hat 1200 Watt


----------



## TheReal (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Milkyway (27. Mai 2011)

1. Die Maus hat 7 Tasten
2. Im Case sind 2 Lüfter
3. Die maximale Leistung liegt bei 1200 Watt, bzw. 1440 Watt peak


----------



## marvinj (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo StromyMaster
hier einmal die Lösungen der Fragen:
1.Frage: 7 Tasten
2.Frage: 2 vorinstallierte Lüfter
3.Frage: 1200 Watt


----------



## Pumpi (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Danke


----------



## Johannes_MG (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## Papa (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt

 Das ist doch mal ne gute Idee, Daumen hoch.


----------



## Low (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Die Maus passt farblich zu meinem neuen PC-Tisch.


----------



## Duk3 (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## hugman (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Habe 2 Cooler Master Gehäuse und bin im Grossen und Ganzen zufrieden, das einzige was mich bei meinem HAF 922  stört ist die Staubanfälligkeit. Musste halt selber ein Netz vor die grosse Seitenöffnung spannen. Könnt man vielleicht bei zukünftigen Gehäusen etwas besser lösen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. Zwei Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Schöne Aktion.


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Mai 2011)

zu 1.          *7 Tasten*
zu 2.          *2 Stück
* zu 3.          *1200 Watt


*
Ich hätte gerne das RA-692 KWN1*, *weil man es in Deutschland nirgends kaufen kann und ich es ansonsten für 20€ im Ausland bestellen müsste!


----------



## drstoecker (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## Pany (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

1. - 7 Tasten
2. - 2 Lüfter
3. - 1200 Watt


LG


----------



## jupph (27. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Chrisch (27. Mai 2011)

*1.* 7 Tasten

*2.* 2 Stück

*3.* 1200 Watt


----------



## joel3214 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Immer her mit denn Herstellern


----------



## angelicanus (28. Mai 2011)

Die Antworten lauten:
1. Die CM Storm Spawn besitzt *sieben (7)* Tasten
2. Im Silencio 550 sind bereits *zwei (2)* flüsterleise Lüfter vorinstalliert
3. *1200 Watt* bietet das stärkste Netzteil


----------



## DjKaTa (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Sandmännchen (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2011)

Zu 1: Sieben Tasten
Zu 2: Zwei Lüfter
Zu 3: 1200 W


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Mai 2011)

1: sieben Tasten
2: zwei Lüfter
3: 1200 Watt (maximale Ausgangsleistung: 1440 Watt)


----------



## EasyRick (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt

Wann gibts mal wieder einen User-Test in Venlo? War letztes Jahr da und fand das ziemlich cool ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
 2. 2 Lüfter
 3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## billythekitt (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. Mai 2011)

na hab grad die sentinel advance gekauft..darum viel glück allen anderen..


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Luefter
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## G_T_R (28. Mai 2011)

* Foren Support Launch-Gewinnspiel 				*

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt​


----------



## kalkbrenner (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Bierseppi (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## remo0306 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten

2. 2 Stück

3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## Luemmel (28. Mai 2011)

Nun mein Antworten:

Antwort 1: 7 Tasten
Antwort 2: 2 Stueck
Antwort 3:1200 Watt


----------



## huntertech (28. Mai 2011)

Sieben Tasten
Zwei Lüfter
1200 Watt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## XXTREME (28. Mai 2011)

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?               7 Tasten
2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?       2 Stück
3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?     1200 Watt


----------



## Rolk (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Isengard412 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## King_Sony (28. Mai 2011)

7 Tasten
2 Stück
1200 Watt


----------



## neuer101 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## ULKi22 (28. Mai 2011)

1. Sieben
2. Zwei
3. 1,2 kW


----------



## needit (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7  Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## RapToX (28. Mai 2011)

zu 1.:
7 tasten

zu 2.:
2 stück

zu 3.:
1200 watt


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Ich hab extra alle Antworten raus gesucht, dann hab ich erst gesehen, dass die Antworten ja schon im Thread hier stehen... xD


----------



## FX_GTX (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Storm Spawn.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7  Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Abschreiben ist bequem, wäre nur böse wenn jemand nen Fehler gemacht, hat am Anfang. 
Zum Glück hab ich alles kontrolliert.


----------



## Die Harke (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt     	

Ich mach einfach auch mal mit. Vielleicht wirds ja was.


----------



## Zeimean (28. Mai 2011)

Antworten lauten:

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt Leistung


----------



## aeQin (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## kruemelgirl (28. Mai 2011)

Antwort Frage 1:  7 Tasten

Antwort Frage 2: 2 Lüfter sind vorinstalliert.

Antwort Frage 3: Das stärkste NT der Silent Pro Gold Serie ist das 
Silent Pro Gold 1200W                          mit 1200 Watt.


Schöne Aktion! Vielleicht habe ich ja etwas Glück und kann meine Kone in Rente schicken


----------



## ~3χT@~ (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7  Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Memphys (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Storm Spawn.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.

*Daumen drück*


----------



## YankeeF (28. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1.2 Kilowatt



P.S.: Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Antworten bis zum Ende verstekcne zu können? So ist es doch etwas arg einfach


----------



## robbe07 (29. Mai 2011)

1. 7  Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## computertod (29. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

mal sehen ob ich doch irgend wann mal glück hab


----------



## daDexter (29. Mai 2011)

1) 7 Tasten

2) 2 Stück

3) 1200 Watt


----------



## detbra (29. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

1.: 7 Tasten

2.: 2 Stück

3.: 1200 Watt

Ich finde es gut, dass Cooler Master jetzt hier im Forum aktiv ist, denn ich habe ja immerhin ein Gehäuse von Cooler Master


----------



## bandanlage (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## BroBlem (30. Mai 2011)

1. Die Maus hat sieben Tasten.
2. Im Gehäuse sind zwei Lüfter vorinstalliert.
3. Das Netzteil hat eine Leistung von 1200 Watt.

Viel Glück


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Puh...das war schwer...*ggg*

Mfg


----------



## alm0st (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten 
2. 2x Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## rajik (30. Mai 2011)

die maus hat sieben tasten, 2 lüfter sind im case installiert und das netzteil hat 1200W! 

Ich würde sehr gerne eine CM Storm nehmen


----------



## quadratkeks (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten 
2. 2x Stück
3. 1200 Watt 

Juhu Cooler Master, da verweiße ich doch direkt mal auf mein Tagebuch


----------



## Kunohara (30. Mai 2011)

HiHo,

zu 1) 7 Tasten 
zu 2) 2 Stück
zu 3) 1200 Watt


----------



## picknicker 1 (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Stück
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## MarcFr1995 (30. Mai 2011)

1-> 7 Tasten
2-> 2 Stück
3-> 1200 Watt


----------



## steve.leigh (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## Gaggle27 (30. Mai 2011)

1.    7 Tasten 
2.    2 Lüfter 
3.    1200 Watt 

MfG


----------



## Pagz (30. Mai 2011)

1: 7 Tasten
2: 2 Lüfter
3: 1200 Watt

Wahrscheinlich der einzige Thread, in dem 155 mal das gleiche gepostet wurde, ohne dass auch nur ein Beitrag Spam war


----------



## Chrismettal (30. Mai 2011)

Die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus hat 7 Tasten.

Im Cooler Master Silencio 550 sind 2 Lüfter vorinstalliert.

Und das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat 1200 Watt.

(Ich habe das gefühl, dass das hier schneller vorbei sein wird als der Logitech designwettbewerb )


----------



## Acid (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (30. Mai 2011)

Die CM Spawn besitzt:
-> 7 Tasten.

Das Cooler Master Silencio 550 hat: 
-> Zwei Lüfter vorinstalliert

Und das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat:
-> 1200 Watt


----------



## rebel85 (30. Mai 2011)

antworten:

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## JBX (30. Mai 2011)

-Tasten der CM Spawn => 7 Stück

-Vorinstallierte Lüfter beim Cooler Master Silencio 550 => 2 Stück

-Stärkstes Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie => 1200W


----------



## Falcon (30. Mai 2011)

StormyMaster schrieb:


> 1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
> 2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?
> 3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?





7 Buttons
2 Lüfter
1200 Watt


----------



## D@rk (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten hat die Storm Spawn.
2. Zwei Stück.
3. 1200 Watt.

mfg D@rk


----------



## AlexKL77 (30. Mai 2011)

> 1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?
> 
> *Es sind 7 Tasten.*
> 
> ...


Willkommen und Danke für das Gewinnspiel.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## prost (30. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Super Idee


----------



## Raeven (30. Mai 2011)

*7 Buttons*
*2 Lüfter*
*1200 Watt*


----------



## Grunert (30. Mai 2011)

1. sieben Tasten
2. zwei Lüfter
3. 1200 Watt​


----------



## TarikRA (30. Mai 2011)

7 Tasten
2 Stück
1200 Watt


----------



## MaxLeDachs (31. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Viel Glück Allen!


----------



## kenny1377 (31. Mai 2011)

Die Spawn hat 7 Tasten,
das  Silencio 550 Gehäuse hat 2 vorinstallierte Lüfter.
und das stärkste Silent Pro Gold hat 1200 Watt.

...ich hoffe ich konnte damit jemandem helfen.


----------



## radinger (31. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## derP4computer (31. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß es. 

1. 1200 Knöpkes
2. 2 Propeller
3. 7 Watt

Alle anderen haben wohl einfach nur falsch abgeschrieben.


----------



## WEEZY84 (31. Mai 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

Das Teil hätte ich echt ganz gerne!


----------



## ismirschlecht (1. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## mcwuschel (1. Juni 2011)

1.  7 Tasten
2.  2  Lüfter
3.  1200 Watt


----------



## neorulez (1. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Die Antworten lauten natürlich:
zu 1) 7 Tasten
zu 2) 2 vorinstallierte Lüfter
zu 3) 1200 Watt

Grüße


----------



## deborah (1. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## opustr (1. Juni 2011)

Wieso nicht
1. 7 Tasen
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## peach151 (1. Juni 2011)

zu 1.   7 Tasten
zu 2.   2 Lüfter
zu 3.  1200 Watt


----------



## centaine11 (2. Juni 2011)

> 1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?


Die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus hat 7 Tasten.



> 2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?


Im Cooler Master Silencio 550 sind vorne und hinten jeweils 1 120mm Lüfter verbaut, also zusammen genommen sind es 2.



> 3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?


Das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie hat 1200W Leistung.
(Und eine Maximale Ausgangsleistung von                                         1440W)


----------



## stefan79gn (2. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## jupi79 (2. Juni 2011)

Frage 1.:  7 Tasten
Frage 2.:   2 Lüfter
Frage 3.:   1200 Watt


----------



## mauricep (2. Juni 2011)

- 7 Tasten hat die Maus
-  2 Lüfter hat das Gehäuse vorinstalliert
-  1200 Watt hat das stärkste Netzteil


----------



## mari0 (3. Juni 2011)

1.       7 Tasten

2.       2 Stück

3.       1200 Watt


Viel Glück allen


----------



## LosUltimos (3. Juni 2011)

1. sieben Tasten
2. zwei Stück
3. eintausendzweihundert Watt


----------



## sigrid1 (3. Juni 2011)

1.- 7 Tasten
2.- 2 Lüfter
3.- 1200 Watt


----------



## piegu (3. Juni 2011)

1. über 7 Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus
2. 2 Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert
3. 1200 Watt Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt

(Ich glaub das den andern einfach mal )


----------



## xxgamer09xx (4. Juni 2011)

1.  7 Tasten

2.  2 Stück

3.  1200 Watt


----------



## janaz (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Juni 2011)

Antwort : 


           1:   - 7 Tasten

           2:   - 2 Stück

           3:   - 1.200 Watt


----------



## ingridb (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt​


----------



## Dozelina (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## kapi (4. Juni 2011)

zu 1. ... verfügt über 7 Tasten
zu 2. ...hat 2 Lüfter vorinstalliert
zu 3. ...hat 1200 Watt Leistung


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## mauip (4. Juni 2011)

Frage 1.  7 Tasten
Frage 2.  2 Lüfter
Frage 3.  1200 Watt


----------



## Benutzername7 (4. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## pa ul (5. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## steven999 (5. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stueck
3. 1200 Watt​


----------



## SanjoX (5. Juni 2011)

1. Über wie viele Tasten verfügt die CM Storm Spawn Gaming Maus?

Antwort: 7

 2. Wie viele Lüfter sind im neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 vorinstalliert?

Antwort: 2 Stück

 3. Wie viel Leistung hat das stärkste Netzteil aus der Silent Pro Gold-Serie?

Antwort: 1200 Watt


----------



## yello7676 (5. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 Watt


----------



## conmad (5. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten 
2. 2 Stück 
3. 1.200 Watt


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Juni 2011)

stehen die Gewinner nun fest ??
mfG johnnyGT


----------



## Gast12307 (7. Juni 2011)

Wo seh ich die Gewinner denn? Hier? Main? PN?


----------



## StormyMaster (8. Juni 2011)

Natürlich war das Gewinnspiel schon am Ende des 05.06. vorbei. Alle späteren Einsendungen werden nicht mehr berücksichtigt.
Die drei glücklichen Gewinner werden morgen ausgelost und ihre Nicks hier im Thread bekanntgegeben. Darüber hinaus werden sie auch schriftlich per PN benachrichtigt.


----------



## Gast12307 (9. Juni 2011)

Achso danke, ich wünsche dann mal allen Teilnehmern viel Glück  

Grüße bel_gen_14


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2011)

War da nicht was mit Verlosung und heute...?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit Verlosung und heute...?


 
Der Tag hat doch noch 4 Stunden und ein paar Minütchen!


----------



## B3RG1 (9. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tag hat doch noch 4 Stunden und ein paar Minütchen!



siehe oben, 5.6. vorbei! 
Hab's selbst verpennt mitzumachen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2011)

Jepp, aber heute wollten sie die Gewinner bekanntgeben!


----------



## Windows0.1 (9. Juni 2011)

1. 7 Tasten
2. 2 Stück
3. 1200 WATT


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der Tag hat doch noch 4 Stunden und ein paar Minütchen!


Ich weiß. Dachte nur das geht diesmal etwas schneller. Lediglich ein kurzer Anfall von Hoffnung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn es so wird wie beim Hersteller des Jahres werden wir Ewig im dunklen Tappen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2011)

Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Wenn es so wird wie beim Hersteller des Jahres werden wir Ewig im dunklen Tappen


 Das war irgendwann in einer PCGH (Heft)!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das war irgendwann in einer PCGH (Heft)!


 Aber nicht für dieses Jahr sondern für letztes Jahr. Da konnte man die "Auslosung" in einem PCGH Filmchen auf DVD sehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habs mal rausgesucht: PCGH 5/2011 S.128/129!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich habs mal rausgesucht: PCGH 5/2011 S.128/129!


 Oh man ey 
Wir quatschen die ganze Zeit von den *Gewinn Benachrichtigungen* wer was wie und warum gewonnen hat. Das steht auf den 2 Seiten nicht. Und btw. welcher Redakteur lackiert sich die Nägel Silberblau


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Juni 2011)

Oh man, Ihr macht es echt spannend, oder......
MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2011)

Wir warten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Juni 2011)

Ach wie niedlich. Es gibt noch Leute mit Hoffnung


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Juni 2011)

Ohne jetzt stress schieben zu wollen aber.. hier wird gewartet, beim mauswettbewerb wird gewartet.. hier laufen etliche gewinnspiele und keins wird schnell zuende gebracht?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es doch gesahagt das es wie beim Hersteller des Jahres 2011 wird


----------



## oldmanDF (12. Juni 2011)

Wurden die Gewinner denn nun schon ausgelost?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Juni 2011)

Siehst du hier was? Ich nicht


----------



## oldmanDF (12. Juni 2011)

Deswegen frag ich ja. Vielleicht wurden die Gewinner doch nur per PN benachrichtigt.


----------



## StormyMaster (17. Juni 2011)

Oh Ihr Lieben, ich muss mich bei Euch entschuldigen...
Seit letzter Woche war ich nahezu 24/7 ans Bett gefesselt, doch nun bin ich wieder für Euch da und präsentiere die drei glücklichen Gewinner:

*Re4dt
fac3l3ss
Acid*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Die drei erhalten gleich auch noch eine PN von mir.

Ich danke Euch allen fürs Mitspielen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gewonnen, THX Coolermaster! 
Von mir Glückwünsch an Re4dt und Acid!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (17. Juni 2011)

Danke Danke Danke Danke  
Eın riesiges Danke an CoolerMaster  
Glückwunsch an Acıd und fa3l3ss 
DANKE!


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch an die 3 Gewinner


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Schade das ich nicht gewonnen habe


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

Nur um es mal anzumerken, ich habe noch keine Bestätigung per PN erhalten, falls ich denn eine bekommen sollte 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StormyMaster (29. Juni 2011)

Jetzt hast Du mit Sicherheit eine bekommen


----------



## Re4dt (29. Juni 2011)

Bekomm ich auch eine ich hab noch nichts bekommen ich weiß ich warte schon seit Tagen geduldig auf die spawn


----------



## StormyMaster (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe der Versandzentrale die Lieferadressen der Gewinner zukommen lassen.
Sollte also nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Du "Spawnen" kannst


----------

